# Leistungsstarke 80mm Lüfter gesucht...



## Amlug_celebren (7. Juni 2008)

*Leistungsstarke 80mm Lüfter gesucht...*

Hey Leute,
also, ich hab ja in meinem System einen ziemlich gut übertakteten E2160 auf 3,3Ghz laufen, und nunja, jetzt wenn ich mir demnächst den Q6600 zulege frage ich mich, gibt es etwas stärkere Lüfter als die Enermax UC-8AEB, also mit etwas stärker meine ich min. 15 qm mehr, und hoffentlich keiner allzu hohen geräuschkulisse, die Delta Lüfter verbrauchen mir leider etwas zu viel Strom, das macht die Lüftersteuerung nicht mit....
Hab einen Chieftec Tower, mit diesen Lüfter-klipsern, also passen nur 80x25x80mm Lüfter die auch so quadratisch sind.

grüße Philipp


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Leistungsstarke 80mm Lüfter gesucht...*

Hab einen 80mm von AVC hier rumliegen, musst halt mal gucken ob der noch auftreibbar is.

4000UPM 
12V 0,7A
MODEL DS08025R12UPFAR
->PWM


----------



## BloodySuicide (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Leistungsstarke 80mm Lüfter gesucht...*

Schau dich mal bei Noctua um. Der NF-R8 schafft auf 12V 53 m³/h und ist dabei immernoch relativ leise.


----------



## Player007 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Leistungsstarke 80mm Lüfter gesucht...*

Wie wäre es mit dem?
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - CPU - Zubehör - Sharkoon System Fan

Soll laut den Meinungen, relativ leise sein.

Gruß


----------



## Amlug_celebren (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Leistungsstarke 80mm Lüfter gesucht...*

Also, er sollte um die 90 m³ so machen, ist halt fraglich ob sowas, einigermaßen leise (max. 37dba) wirklich gibt, und nunja, einen von Thermaltake hatte ich schon (124 m³, aber das ding ist so infernalisch laut, ich weiß nicht, ob ich das dauerhaft vertrage... weil das einfach unmenschliche 50dba min. sind)...
Also die Nanonixa machen ja 80 m³ und sollen recht okay sein, mit 3000rpm und angeblichen 27 dba... Nur für nur 5 m³ mehr neue Lüfter bringt das denn so viel??? Da meine Enermax , @ maximum "gerademal" 75 machen...
Ach ja, es soll weniger um leise gehen mehr um leistung, aber eben nicht so infernalisch wie ein Delta, oder der thermaltake...


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Leistungsstarke 80mm Lüfter gesucht...*

ich würde zu einem silent eagle greifen


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Leistungsstarke 80mm Lüfter gesucht...*

die nanoxia schaun immerhin geil aus 
häcksel dir doch hinten mitm dremel einfach ein 120 mm loch aus dem 80er.... mehr durchsatz bedeutet immer mehr lautstärke, obs da allzu große unterschiede gibt...
ein 80er hat einfach zu wenig platz für extrem viel durchfluss;
wär das nix für dich ?


----------



## Amlug_celebren (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Leistungsstarke 80mm Lüfter gesucht...*

Also sind zwar 2 x 80er, aber vielleicht ist auch genügend Platz für 2x 120mm oder 2x 92mm, wobei das fraglich ist, vielleicht leg ich mir doch mal die Nanonixa zu, oder ich vertraue darauf das mein NT genügend behilfe von oben bietet, oder ich mahc noch ein bissal nen Luftkanal rein, mit dem IFX-14 wird das eh alles etwas anders, oder kennt jemand ne billige Lüftersteurung mit der ich die Lüfter bissal stärker machen kann, d.h. 14Volt oder so???
Dann noch die Nanonixa, und es dürften dann mit 14 Volt etwa 180m³ sein, wenn das alles so gut geht...
Naja, fragen kostet ja nix !!!


----------



## maGic (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Leistungsstarke 80mm Lüfter gesucht...*

wenn ihr höchstleistung braucht, dann Delta Lüfter oder industrie Lüfter (Sanyo, NMB)

Oder

ihr habt lüfter, die nicht mehr braucht, allerdings muß kugellager und nix Gleitlager.
ihr habt Föhn, dir nicht mehr braucht,

dann zerlegt Föhn und ihre Motor soll über gummiring lüfter antreiben


----------



## KoRsE (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Leistungsstarke 80mm Lüfter gesucht...*

Hi Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach 80 mm Gehäuselüftern für mein Chieftec-Gehäuse. Sollten auch schon leise sein, dabei einen ordentlichen Luftdurch-
fluss ermöglichen...

Schwanke zwischen Nanoxia und Scythe... Fragt sich nur welcher und welche Geschwindigkeit, gibts ja nich 1600-3000 u/min...
Oder doch was ganz anderes?

Habe ein BeQuiet DPP P7 450 Watt, Scythe Mugen und 2 Geforce 7900 GTX im Rechner... Im Moment sind meine Gehäuselüfter die größten Störenfriede im Rechner...
Bin letzte Woche umgezogen und mein PC steht jetzt direkt neben meinem Bett, sollte also möglichst leise sein 

Vielen Dank schon mal.

MfG Genki


----------



## xTc (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Leistungsstarke 80mm Lüfter gesucht...*

Du könntest diese:

Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan X1 (Rev.3)

aber auch diese:

Scythe Kama Flex 1500rpm 80x80x25

nehmen. Beide eigentlich angenehm leise, natürlich kannst du sie mittels einer Lüftersteuerung immer noch runter regeln. Alternativ bieten sich auch noch die Lüfter von Noctua oder Nanoxia an.

Gruß


----------



## Klutten (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Leistungsstarke 80mm Lüfter gesucht...*

Ich verbau seit Langem Lüfter aus folgender Serie und bin bestens zufrieden.

Sharkoon Silent Eagle 1000


----------

